

Time To Get Out Of The Bubble And Design For The Average User (Part 2) - sthomps
http://futurephilanthropreneur.wordpress.com/2010/03/05/time-to-get-out-of-the-bubble-and-design-for-the-average-user-part-2/

======
money11
Great article! I agree with the idea that we need to make products easier to
use for the mainstream market.

